# G510 Lautstärke Regelung Problem Windows 10



## marceldo (31. Juli 2015)

*G510 Lautstärke Regelung Problem Windows 10*

Guten Abend,
Ich habe gestern voller Vorfreude und doch auch ein bisschen Misstrauen Windows 10 installiert.
Im Prinzip finde ich es ja gar nicht so schlecht bis auf 2 Dinge die mich extrem Stören(1 davon passt hier nicht rein).

1. Bei meiner Tastatur der G510 gibt es ja so ein Lautstärke Regler wenn ich mit diesem jedoch die Lautstärke ändere Wird mein Bildschirm einfach Schwarz und es kommt ein Pipen von Windows, nach ca. 10sek bekomme ich dann wieder ein Bild. Wenn ich jedoch die Lautstärke mit meinem G930 Headset verändere funktioniert alles Prima. Die Logitech Gaming Software ist die neuste Version Installiert. Und ich habe auch schon die Tastatur abgesteckt und an einen anderen Anschluss. Ohne Erfolg.

2. (Passt nicht ins Thema entschuldigung dafür  ) Ich finde unter der Windows durchsuchen funktion nicht mehr alle Programme wie noch unter Win7. Wenn ich jetzt zB den Suchbegriff "Origin" eingebe findet es nur irgendwelche Ordner wo der name beinhaltet ist aber mehr nicht. 

Ich hoffe sie können mir dabei ein wenig weiterhelfen wie ich die Tastatur wieder komplett zum laufen bekomme und ich auch mal wieder alle Programme ohne Probleme finde wie unter Win7.  

MfG


----------



## JackA (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: G510 Lautstärke Regelung Problem Windows 10*

Es mag jetzt hart klingen, aber ich sags hier, wie in den 1000 anderen Thread, wo diverse Hardware durch das Win10 Update nicht mehr funktioniert: Selbst Schuld! wieso müsst ihr am Releasetag eines OS dieses direkt installieren. Ihr hab ein Jahr Zeit um es konstelos upzudaten! und um es anzusehen und zu warten, bis diverse Fehler/Inkompatibilitäten ausgebügelt wurden.
Die Lösung: wieder zurück auf Windows 7, warten bis Logitech die Software anpasst oder mit dem Fehler leben! 
Manche Firmen bieten erst ab Oktober Win10 fähige Treiber an! informiert euch doch vorher erstmal!


----------



## UncleBenZ13 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: G510 Lautstärke Regelung Problem Windows 10*

Habe genau das selbe. Dann musst du die Lautstärke wohl anders regeln und auf das Rad verzichten. Auch, wenn man das nicht will, weil es sehr komfortabel ist. Aber bei mir dauert es nur 3-4 Sekunden, bis das Bild wieder da ist.

@JackA$$: Die neueste Logitech Gaming Software (Treiber) ist laut Logitech für Windows 10 geeignet und angepasst.

Es ist ja auch zu erwarten, dass Probleme auftreten, aber um denen auf den Grund zu kommen, kann man sie ja in Foren teilen und diskutieren und nicht nur auf Updates von den Herstellern vertrauen und hoffen.

Ich vermute, es liegt an dem OSD Overlay, das eingeblendet wird und die Lautstärke anzeigt. Das Piepen ist wohl von Windows 10 und zeigt akustisch die aktuelle Lautstärke.
Ich habe übrigens eine Nvidia GTX970 mit neuesten (Windows 10) Treibern und eine Multi-Monitor-Konfiguration. 
Nur, um mal Infos rauszugeben, um zu vergleichen etc.

Edit: Ich habe grade eine Einstellung mit "erweiterten Grafiken" gefunden. Wenn es Probleme gibt, soll man die ausschalten. Habe sie jetzt eingeschaltet aber keine Lust jetzt neu zu starten. Könnte aber vielleicht helfen.

Noch mehr Leute mit dem Problem und ohne Lösung: Bild flackert beim Lautstärkeregeln mit der Tastatur - ComputerBase Forum

Gruß, UncleBenZ


----------



## UncleBenZ13 (1. August 2015)

*AW: G510 Lautstärke Regelung Problem Windows 10*

Im Logitech Forum hat jemand einen Fix gepostet.
 Ist ein Script, das Du installieren musst. Jemand hat auch ein Video auf YT hochgeladen, wie das geht,

Der Fix im Logitech Forum: Fix for G510 Windows 10 Volume Flashing Monitor! :... - Logitech Forums
Das Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jS--eHi57E

Edit: Um eben schnell zu beschreiben, was gemacht werden muss, damit man sich das Video sparen kann:
Du musst nur AHK herunterladen und installieren (ist im Forenbeitrag verlinkt) und dann den dort veröffentlichten Code kopieren, in eine .txt-Datei kopieren und diese dann als "monitorfix.akh", also den Dateityp auf ".ahk" ändern, welcher mit dem heruntergeladenen Programm verknüpft ist, damit der Code mit AHK ausfegührt wird. Ich glaube den Namen der Datei könntest Du auch ändern, ich habe mir den Code nicht so genau angesehen, wie der im Video, weil ich da absolut nichts böses vermute, aber es klappt auf jeden Fall. Du musst, falls nicht sowieso aktiviert, noch die Dateinamenerweiterungen (Dateitypen) anzeigen. Wie das geht zeigt er auch im Video.

Gruß,
UncleBenZ


----------

